# Question about CNW's CEE creatine, serving size???



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey, i just got my 1000grams of CNW's CEE for $50.00

i was wondering, the label says: 2-3grams per serving, once daily. Is that really all you need, just 2-3grams ONCE daily? Why not twice?

Also, it says 2-3grams is like 1/2 a TEASPOON, is that really correct, for some reason i think that 2-3 grams is more than 1/2 teaspoon.

oh and per serving there is like 2000mg of CEE.

Please help, because those serving suggestions sound fishy to me.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2005)

because you will not piss the majority of it out like you do with creatine monohydrate so less is needed.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 11, 2005)

i know that you dont need as much like monohydrate, but is 2-3grams really 1/2 a teaspoon???

once a day?

when i took VNS JACKED it was 2 teaspoons 2 times a day, it was a mix of 3000mg of CEE and 3100mg of n02 blend... so its way more...

help! i wanna take the proper amount


----------



## Stu (Apr 12, 2005)

well 1/2 a teaspoon is the right amount.


----------



## redspy (Apr 12, 2005)

A lot of people have mentioned that 3g isn't enough.  I use 5g pre and post workout.


----------



## jokbc52 (Apr 12, 2005)

This is kind of off the topic and I didn???t want to start a new thread for it, but the CEE that I got from CNW tastes horrible kind of resembles vomit I was wondering if anyone else had this experience


----------



## redspy (Apr 12, 2005)

jokbc52 said:
			
		

> This is kind of off the topic and I didn???t want to start a new thread for it, but the CEE that I got from CNW tastes horrible kind of resembles vomit I was wondering if anyone else had this experience


Yes, all CEE tastes like crap.  Mix it with fruit juice and bolt it down quickly.


----------



## Stu (Apr 12, 2005)

jokbc52 said:
			
		

> This is kind of off the topic and I didn???t want to start a new thread for it, but the CEE that I got from CNW tastes horrible kind of resembles vomit I was wondering if anyone else had this experience


 mines not from CNW but it also tastes like shit


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 12, 2005)

yeah it tastes like crap, i noticed it in my protein shake, but when i mixed it in my gatorade it wasnt noticable, luckily!


----------



## Steve Latinner (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't mix Creatine with Gatorade, you get killed that way.

http://www.wnho.net/scdandaspartame.htm

Quote:

"Dr. Bowen wrote: "The death of Charles Flemming, an athlete who died after consuming very large amounts of aspartame and creatine both of which lead to the formation and release of large amounts of methanol in the body upon their consumption has led me to review the medical literature in related topics because his wife was falsely imprisoned for poisoning him with methanol which she never had any access to nor were any proper forensics applied to really identify the source of the methanol poisoning from which he apparently died. Charles had used large amounts of Gatorade and dumped in lots of creatine, three times the recommended dose. Aspartame and Creatine are both N methyl esters. They are both substrates from which the body by obligatory mechanism forms methanol and thus they are additive in their effect of producing the highly destructive methanol - formaldehyde - formic acid - carbon monoxide toxic axis in the human body. Charles had engaged in vigorous athletics - basketball. My more complete review of this, and the topics essential to the biochemical comprehension of the issues that his death thereupon hinged, and in fact occurred are posted on my web page at www.bowendrjim.com 
"There have been a lot of similar deaths of well known athletes after consuming creatine and sports drinks and then engaging in forced/competitive athletic activities. My article on aspartame and sudden death gives a good foundation for understanding the condition your heart and cardiac conduction system are left in if you consume aspartame. The acute activation of the methanol-formaldehyde-formic acid-carbon monoxide toxic axis from concurrent use of creatine and aspartame is, of course, a final blow to the already decomposed/compromised heart, and its conduction system. We, however, need sources to come forward and identify the fact that all or most of the other mentioned suddenly demised athletes were indeed aspartame consumers. Charles Fleming was also using Ephedra which got a bad rap."


----------



## largepkg (Apr 26, 2005)

Someone please tell me this is bunk. I put my CEE in either gatorade or red bull. Is there aspartame is gatorade?


----------



## Kracin (Apr 26, 2005)

hah, you arent gonna die from doin that..... people drop dead while doing sports without taking any supplements, and people drop dead after eating food as well. this is the first report and if so its about 1 in a billion chance. 

cee dosage is fine man, dont worry about it, i had awesomely good gains with 2.5g pre and post workout, that is the 1/2 teaspoon, and 2000mg = 2 g just to let you know, and the taste is fine as well lol, suck it up and just drink it if you want to use it. cant complain if you want to use the stuff lol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2005)

just dump it on your mouth and chug some grape juice.  im telling you.  its as easy as it can get.


----------

